# Horse Photo Contest *21 Classes*



## itsmeaghan

English Equitation-








Bareback Horse-








Horse Rolling or Lying Down-
















Barn Cat-


----------



## Lockwood

Eye pic










Rolling


----------



## Lockwood

We don't have a single cat because my son is very allergic to them. So instead we have Muscovy ducks, who are great mousers. (Do they count??  )


----------



## BarrelBunny

Barrel Racing-


----------



## scwrl

Western Equitation-Best Western horse and rider combo







Halter Horse or In Hand Showing-Best Halter or In Hand horse,open to any breed







Horse Eating-Best picture of a horse eating


----------



## Rachel1786

English Equitation-Best English horse and rider combo









Also want to change this one, to this one, pic above is me, this pic is from a local show that I took pics at










Jumper Horse-Best Jumper photo, horse must be jumping over a Jumper style jump(not me riding)










Dressage Horse-Best Dressage photo, can be in hand dressage or mounted









*WESTERN:*

Western Equitation-Best Western horse and rider combo(not the best, but my moms first and only time on her horse lol, she's a chicken)










Changed my mind, this one from a local horse show is better lol








*OTHER:*


Horse Yawning-Best picture of a horse yawning(how about a shaggy donkey)








Horse Eating-Best picture of a horse eating









Horse Rolling or Lying Down-Best picture of a horse rolling or lying down









Barn Cat-Best picture of the barn cat that every barn has at least one of!








Horse Eye Shot-Best picture of a horse's eye. Only the eye allowed in picture.










Funny Horse-Best picture of a horse doing something funny.









Also got this one, not really funny, this was a few years ago at our local fair, I was not planning on catching this on film lol


----------



## Rachel1786

Just realized you said you can enter 2 per class lol



Rachel1786 said:


> English Equitation-Best English horse and rider combo
> 
> 
> Also want to change this one, to this one, pic above is me, this pic is from a local show that I took pics at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumper Horse-Best Jumper photo, horse must be jumping over a Jumper style jump(not me riding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressage Horse-Best Dressage photo, can be in hand dressage or mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WESTERN:*
> 
> Western Equitation-Best Western horse and rider combo(not the best, but my moms first and only time on her horse lol, she's a chicken)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my mind, this one from a local horse show is better lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OTHER:*
> 
> 
> Horse Yawning-Best picture of a horse yawning(how about a shaggy donkey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse Eating-Best picture of a horse eating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse Rolling or Lying Down-Best picture of a horse rolling or lying down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barn Cat-Best picture of the barn cat that every barn has at least one of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse Eye Shot-Best picture of a horse's eye. Only the eye allowed in picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny Horse-Best picture of a horse doing something funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this one, not really funny, this was a few years ago at our local fair, I was not planning on catching this on film lol


Want to ad 









and 
Jumping









Eating


----------



## scwrl

Horse Eye Shot-Best picture of a horse's eye. Only the eye allowed in picture.







Natural Horsemanship-Best picture of natural horsemanship. Can be anything.







Funny Horse-Best picture of a horse doing something funny. that picture is funny because we are both looking in the same direction but just at air, there wasn't anything over there


----------



## sommsama09

Horse eye - her kindness and honesty just shines through  NON EDITED


----------



## sommsama09

Here is my entry for the Model Horse class.. I actually painted him! I dont know if we were allowed more than one photo so i have only posted one, hoever if we are allowed more then here is the link to my other ones  
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/show-me-your-custom-breyers-ones-100061/page1/  Hope you like my painting 

Her name is Twisted Beginings


----------



## ILOVEHORSE

Hi im subbing post later tonight


----------



## RisingGlory

Will submit later


----------



## vikki92

*ENGLISH EQUAITATION - BEST ENGLISH HORSE & RIDER COMBO:*









*WESTREN EQUITATION-BEST WESTREN & RIDER COMBO:*









*HORSE EATING:*









*FUNNY HORSE:*









*HORSE LYING DOWN:*









*HORSE YAWNING:*


----------



## poundinghooves

I'm entering:
Horse eating (My boy, Spirit and Goldie eating with Peanut nursing)
Horse Lying down or Rolling (Goldie and Peanut also Spirit)
Horse Eye Shot (Spirit also)
Funny Horse (Major drinking from hose)
Barn Cat (Simon Bleu and Chester Hoots AKA Chessie who is trying to help out with the building!)
Sorry they're so mixed up!


----------



## sporthorsegirl

Both of these photos are for the jumper class. Neither of them are me riding, I am just the photographer  Taken at the Las Amigas De Las Lomas Horse Show.


----------



## scwrl

Barn Cat







Horse figure


----------



## BlackPearl

dressage horse


----------



## BarrelBunny

BarrelBunny said:


> Barrel Racing-


wanted to add these:
1) Bareback
2) Eye Shot
3) Barn Cat


----------



## Lockwood

Eating 


















Funny


----------



## Horses4Healing

*Last day to enter*

Hello everyone,
Today is the last day to enter this contest (as well as my other one) What I am ending up doing is *closing the contest at 9:00pm tonight (PST)* that way I can start the judging and have results posted before I have to be on my plane tomorrow (flying to VA for a week) Hope this doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## andimax

1. Yawning pic
2.Funny Horse
3. Barn cat


----------



## busysmurf

*Not sure if I made it in time...*

2 for the barrel horse


----------



## Rachel1786

When will the winner be announced?


----------



## Horse4Ever

Out of curiosity (and envy over how amazing these photos are taken  ), what were the cameras used to take these photos?


----------



## BarrelBunny

Horse4Ever said:


> Out of curiosity (and envy over how amazing these photos are taken  ), what were the cameras used to take these photos?


Mine were taken off of my ipod and then edited


----------



## xxisabellaxx

Horse Yawning-Best picture of a horse yawning

















Horse rolling or laying down-


----------



## Rachel1786

Horse4Ever said:


> Out of curiosity (and envy over how amazing these photos are taken  ), what were the cameras used to take these photos?


I use a canon rebel xti, but hoping to upgrade to their newest model soon. I touch up the images in photoshop after since I shoot in RAW and the images are very flat before I touch them up :wink:


----------



## xxisabellaxx

Horse4Ever said:


> Out of curiosity (and envy over how amazing these photos are taken  ), what were the cameras used to take these photos?


 
I use a Coolpix camera, Lumix camera, and my ipod.


----------



## busysmurf

Horse4Ever said:


> Out of curiosity (and envy over how amazing these photos are taken  ), what were the cameras used to take these photos?


Mine were taken with a 35mm Canon T70


----------



## Horses4Healing

*Results*

Okay everyone, I am sorry that I am horribly late on posting these. Been busy and not able to post them. I have judged them not based on places (like 1st or second) but if I liked a picture that you posted, then it is named as a winner. Therefore, the classes with larger entries have the people's who's pictures I liked. There were also a few classes I noticed did not have entries, so they are not listed on this list. Let me know if I miss anything or get anything wrong (as far as names go)

Winners

English EQ: Vikki92
Jumper: Sporthorsegirl
Dressage: BlackPearl
Western: Vikki92
Barrel: BarrelBunny and busysmurf
Halter: scwrl
Bareback: BarrelBunny
Yawning: Rachel1786, Vikki92 and xxIsabellaxx
Eating: PoundingHooves and Lockwood
Rolling: ItsMegan, Rachel1786, PoundingHooves and xxIsabellaxx
Model Horse: Sommsoma09
Barn Cat: Itsmegan
Eye: Rachel1786, Sommsoma09, and PoundingHooves
Natural Horsemanship: scwrl
Funny Horse: Vikki92 and PoundingHooves

Next time I will make sure I am able to post results when they are due.


----------



## Horses4Healing

*Results*

Okay everyone, I am sorry that I am horribly late on posting these. Been busy and not able to post them. I have judged them not based on places (like 1st or second) but if I liked a picture that you posted, then it is named as a winner. Therefore, the classes with larger entries have the people's who's pictures I liked. There were also a few classes I noticed did not have entries, so they are not listed on this list. Let me know if I miss anything or get anything wrong (as far as names go)

Winners

English EQ: Vikki92
Jumper: Sporthorsegirl
Dressage: BlackPearl
Western: Vikki92
Barrel: BarrelBunny and busysmurf
Halter: scwrl
Bareback: BarrelBunny
Yawning: Rachel1786, Vikki92 and xxIsabellaxx
Eating: PoundingHooves and Lockwood
Rolling: ItsMegan, Rachel1786, PoundingHooves and xxIsabellaxx
Model Horse: Sommsoma09
Barn Cat: Itsmegan
Eye: Rachel1786, Sommsoma09, and PoundingHooves
Natural Horsemanship: scwrl
Funny Horse: Vikki92 and PoundingHooves

Next time I will make sure I am able to post results when they are due.


----------

